# Price Delta For Diesel



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Spotted this today at the Sunoco station:
87 E10 = $2.89/gal.
Diesel = $3.89/gal.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

I use Shell = TX prices today, $3.57 Diesel, $3.65 Premium, $3.41 Mid, $2.96 Regular


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Shell is $3.59 to $3.69 here in Phoenix.

Regular I see at $2.99 to $3.10


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Arround OH/PA the delta seems to be getting less as diesel prices hold steady and gas comes back up


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

Irving in central nh
Regular 3.30
Diesel 3.69

For those who arnt from around NE, Irving is THE premium reliable fuel up here, especially for diesel.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Seems to be holding in the $0.70-.75 range in my area.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

30 to 40 cents difference in New Jersey is common.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

Until this afternoon Gas was $2.94, Diesel $3.78. Gas is now $3.39 and Diesel has not budged...yet....

Ken


----------



## Heftyhank (Nov 10, 2013)

Screw all you guys lol Come out to wonderful california where in my area your lucky to find diesel for $3.95


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

NY is 3.95 and NJ is 3.53. I will push my car back to NJ before I buy a drop of diesel from NY.


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

Diesel is $3.95 here in central Pa too.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Heftyhank said:


> Screw all you guys lol Come out to wonderful california where in my area your lucky to find diesel for $3.95


Seriously!!! Plus now their charging .10 a gallon to pay with plastic versus cash. 

Drove by couple of stations at $4.19 yesterday!


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

smkn600ctd said:


> Seriously!!! Plus now their charging .10 a gallon to pay with plastic versus cash.
> 
> Drove by couple of stations at $4.19 yesterday!


See that out on the highway too at some truck stops. I just keep driving

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

3.75 for diesel here and 3.15 for 87

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

We just saw gas jump a quarter here in N. Iowa last weekend, but diesel only went up a nickel. Result is $3.14 for 87 ($3.64 for the premium I would have needed for my Pontiac) and $3.79 for Diesel. The half-tank of #1 I put in on Saturday cost me a little more, but it was worth the peace of mind, and the car fired up like a champ at -13F (wind chills -30F to -40F with the car parked right out in the open) for me to travel to my churches on Sunday morning.

In other news, even with the half-tank of #1, the other half of the tank being normal winter fuel, and sub-zero temperatures, I'm still managing 33-35mpg in mixed driving (1/3 city, 2/3 highway), so not half-bad considering the circumstances.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

87 up to $3.29 here this morning. #2 diesel still solid at $3.85. Blended #1/#2 at $4.09. 

Side note: I've been using straight #2 all winter with a little bit of the white bottle Power Service added in. I've had zero issues and been driving/parking in temps as low as -25 F. I haven't seen above zero F in three days.

At the end of the day the added cost of the Power Service doesn't save a whole lot over buying winter blend fuel, but the mileage gains vs. winter blend seem to be worth it.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Here in Tucson, diesel is 60¢ more per gallon than 87 octane regular E10 gasoline.


----------



## nugget (Dec 9, 2013)

$1.34/L for Diesel in east central Alberta Canada. $1.029/L for 87. makes me sad  my personal truck takes Gas, but my work truck (Dodge R5500 6.7 Cummins) takes diesel and the same as the cruze. Though im still waiting for my Cruze to arrive at the dealer.

Edit: so basicly im paying 3.99/G for 87 and 5.15/G for Diesel. So dont complain  it could be worse... you could live in Canada


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Diesel is running 4.14-4.19 in this part of Vermont. Ridiculous.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

VtTD said:


> Diesel is running 4.14-4.19 in this part of Vermont. Ridiculous.


Yeah, in the last couple of weeks most of ours has jumped from $3.90ish to $4.12 or higher. I think it was because of the switch to blended #1/#2, and the severe cold causing it to compete with heating oil. I'm still buying straight #2 at $3.85 at the one place in town that is still selling straight #2.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Yeah, in the last couple of weeks most of ours has jumped from $3.90ish to $4.12 or higher. I think it was because of the switch to blended #1/#2, and the severe cold causing it to compete with heating oil. I'm still buying straight #2 at $3.85 at the one place in town that is still selling straight #2.


Should be seeing a good drop in the coming weeks. Wholesale is down from 3.09 (maybe a little higher at one point recently?) to 2.94 (Tradition Energy | Energy Consulting, Energy Broker, Energy Management). 29c premium over gasoline at wholesale (although I believe the premium at the pump is usually a little more than the wholesale premium).


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

VtTD said:


> Should be seeing a good drop in the coming weeks. Wholesale is down from 3.09 (maybe a little higher at one point recently?) to 2.94 (Tradition Energy | Energy Consulting, Energy Broker, Energy Management). 29c premium over gasoline at wholesale (although I believe the premium at the pump is usually a little more than the wholesale premium).


I hope so. I did notice yesterday's EIA inventory report showed a massive buildup of distillate (diesel fuel, heating oil, jet fuel, etc.) inventories which is bearish for pump prices. Although, the extreme cold in the last week and coming week could quickly reverse that, so I'm not holding my breath. If things turn warm for mid-to late January like is currently predicted, diesel very likely could drop.


----------

